# NEW CAR :)



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i finally got a new(used) car. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gle. i previously had a 1996 nissan sentra gxe. the reason that i got this car was because it was manual, had five spoke fifteens, and a sunroof. my old sentra had an auto, muffler, and all red tails. this car has no mods but the rims, so it is like a new start. the car is black, so i plan to paint the rims black as well, and drop it with tein basic dampers. any suggestions on what i should do next?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> well, i finally got a new(used) car. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gle. i previously had a 1996 nissan sentra gxe. the reason that i got this car was because it was manual, had five spoke fifteens, and a sunroof. my old sentra had an auto, muffler, and all red tails. this car has no mods but the rims, so it is like a new start. the car is black, so i plan to paint the rims black as well, and drop it with tein basic dampers. any suggestions on what i should do next?


well not 100% sure if this is the spot it should be. but it all depends on what you want to use this car for. the drag track autocross or show. just dont go tacky with the big aluminum spoilers and neons. i had the same car you got gle but mine was an automatic. gave to my brother so i can buy a 200sx 5speed onyl for the tranny cept mine needed lots of work


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

B&M short throw, i/h/e shift sweet, sound good.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

"short throws are unecisary IMHO. i feel thet you can achieve the same shifting speed with a normal gear box. spend your money on things that will make your car faster/better. " 

i would reccomend replacing the exaust first...the stock exaust is very limiting, but don you dare go getting a folgers muffler!!! 2" pipe is the max size for your engine, dont go above that. (for reasons i dont know, but its true).  

and i would also get some stiffer suspension second. sentras have what i call an "american ride" which means they're comfy, but super soft. most suspension kits will also lower the car about an inch i think, not bad. 

the stock brakes are wonderful, nice and big...so no change need there.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Get altezas, 6 in. exhaust tip, cut the springs, huge wing, hood scoop, bunch of stickers....ect
That would be tight son!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Tavel said:


> short throws are for pussies. spend your money on things that will actually help your car. there's no need for short throw if you have skill enough to drive a manual.
> 
> i would reccomend replacing the exaust first...the stock exaust is very limiting, but don you dare go getting a folgers muffler!!! 2" pipe is the max size for your engine, dont go above that. (for reasons i dont know, but its true).
> 
> ...


Umm not sure what to say here but short throw shifter are pretty damn useful, it has nothing to do with the skill to drive a manual either, it is a worthwhile mod. granted I wouldn;t necessarily recommend it be the first mod you make. 

Anyway good luck with your car man.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds like your bone stock just like me... Well i plan on getting a 2in exhaust first, then i'm going for Halo headlights(not the best for lighting according to all the people here, but i need new headlights cause i've broke the bottom mounts on one of mine so its kinda dangling there ), then onto intake, and headers.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh yeah, and get an alpine head unit :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If ya want to know how to get the best PERFORMANCE from our ga16's, check out nissanperformancemag.com and go to the turbo1.6 write ups.....from beginning to end. You can also check out Wes' site....www.notnser.com ....he has a TON of the most useful information about our cars.

Between Wes' and Mike Young's pages, you should have enough information and knowledge to get a decent "sleeper"


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Tavel said:


> the stock brakes are wonderful, nice and big...so no change need there.


Huh? The stock 1.6 brakes suck! Get some NX2000 brakes!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> Huh? The stock 1.6 brakes suck! Get some NX2000 brakes!


agreed. boom boom badoom.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

get the cold air, header, catback and the car will come alive


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i didnt like the sentra or the alti that i had ordered parts for already, so i cancelled everything, sold the car for the same price, because it had a CARFAX buy back guarentee on it, and i am now a proud owner of a 1998 nissan 200sx SE-R with no mods, but hotshot headers, and what looks to be like a greddy sp2 exhaust system? but i went on the greddy site, and they dont make the sp2 for the 200! anyways, i am very pleased with the performance compared to the sentras i owned, and that gay alti. as of now, i have a carbon fiber hood and trunk, tein basic dampers, the nx200 brake kit for the front, and some powerslot rear rotors for the rear, and some of that brake paint(red), i also ordered some summit racing sport seats in their simulated leather(black) for 209 a piece w/ sparco harnesses, and will go to the junkyards tomorrow to see if i can find an evo or sti to get the steering wheel off of. i will then order a HS headers, intake, and prolly a new exhaust. then see if i can get some retrofitted HID's or something.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

dang dude... you got a crap load of money just laying around cause your talking about over $1000 in mods right there...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

naww man, i been saving for a while, so i have the money, also im only 17, so i only have to pay for my car and stuff...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:showpics:

c'mon


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

you are cool, man.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

gee, i wish i could find an EVO or STI at the local junkyard............so wheres the pics man?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to do the same thing but my dad insists "why do you want to sell it!? theres nothing wrong with it!"


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i wish i could post pics, but my camera broke, and i dont have the money to buy a new one, since i spent it all on my car!!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

then borrow a camera from a friend. I know that alot of people would like to see pics of your car that you just got and especially now with all the mods that you have.............


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

shit man, yesterday i was driving down to the local alberstons, about five miles from my house, and then boom, some gay asses were racing down the street and one of them didnt see me(wtf??) and rear ended me. it wasnt my fault(obviously) but i think the car is totalled. it looks like shit, and i couldnt even drive it afterwards. the cop and the tow truck driver said that it is most likely totalled, SHIT... THIS IS MY NEW CAR!!! anyways, the parts that are coming in i will keep, i will prolly put them on another car i will get. BUT OMG, i just put the hood and trunk on, and now they are ruined!!! both of them ,because when the *** hit me, he messed up the rear, and then pushed me into another car that messed up the front. i wasnt hurt, thank god, because i was wearing my seatbelt, and thankfully the airbags work, but now i think i have a concussion, becaue my head hurts alot!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> shit man, yesterday i was driving down to the local alberstons, about five miles from my house, and then boom, some gay asses were racing down the street and one of them didnt see me(wtf??) and rear ended me. it wasnt my fault(obviously) but i think the car is totalled. it looks like shit, and i couldnt even drive it afterwards. the cop and the tow truck driver said that it is most likely totalled, SHIT... THIS IS MY NEW CAR!!! anyways, the parts that are coming in i will keep, i will prolly put them on another car i will get. BUT OMG, i just put the hood and trunk on, and now they are ruined!!! both of them ,because when the *** hit me, he messed up the rear, and then pushed me into another car that messed up the front. i wasnt hurt, thank god, because i was wearing my seatbelt, and thankfully the airbags work, but now i think i have a concussion, becaue my head hurts alot!!!


If he was cited for racing and the accident I would follow the court case closely. You would probably be eligible to seek restitution for your damages/insurance deductable. COntact the locl clerk of courts for more information on this. 

Sorry to hear about that bro...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

wes said:


> If he was cited for racing and the accident I would follow the court case closely. You would probably be eligible to seek restitution for your damages/insurance deductable. COntact the locl clerk of courts for more information on this.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that bro...


alrite wes, but ummm if i dont have my recipts for the hood and trunk and some of the other expensive stuff, will i still get my money, because i mean they can see the parts, they just dont know how they are?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

my420sx said:


> Get altezas, 6 in. exhaust tip, cut the springs, huge wing, hood scoop, bunch of stickers....ect
> That would be tight son!!!


That would be a perfect list...... of things not to do


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> alrite wes, but ummm if i dont have my recipts for the hood and trunk and some of the other expensive stuff, will i still get my money, because i mean they can see the parts, they just dont know how they are?


You are not filing a law suit... Talk with the clerk of courts and court prosecutor about what you can seek restitution for!


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> shit man, yesterday i was driving down to the local alberstons, about five miles from my house, and then boom, some gay asses were racing down the street and one of them didnt see me(wtf??) and rear ended me. it wasnt my fault(obviously) but i think the car is totalled. it looks like shit, and i couldnt even drive it afterwards. the cop and the tow truck driver said that it is most likely totalled, SHIT... THIS IS MY NEW CAR!!! anyways, the parts that are coming in i will keep, i will prolly put them on another car i will get. BUT OMG, i just put the hood and trunk on, and now they are ruined!!! both of them ,because when the *** hit me, he messed up the rear, and then pushed me into another car that messed up the front. i wasnt hurt, thank god, because i was wearing my seatbelt, and thankfully the airbags work, but now i think i have a concussion, becaue my head hurts alot!!!


 Wow. What an unfortunate and untimely accident. I mean, you just got rid of one Sentra to get an SE-R, loaded with mods, and then... BOOM! No pics of the car before the accident (broken camera)? Yes, very unfortunate and untimely indeed! ... :bs: 




Tavel said:


> the stock brakes are wonderful, nice and big...so no change need there.


 ... :bs: 

BTW, wouldn't upgrading your brakes be the wise thing to do to any car before you start slapping on bolt-ons? B14's stock brakes perform DECENTLY under stock situations, but how well do they do after some standard upgrades? I would suggest that the first thing anybody does to a B14 is throw an ad22vf upgrade in and then work your way up.
Any takers on my theory?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Wow. What an unfortunate and untimely accident. I mean, you just got rid of one Sentra to get an SE-R, loaded with mods, and then... BOOM! No pics of the car before the accident (broken camera)? Yes, very unfortunate and untimely indeed! ... :bs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you think that i am lying, then come down to the junkyard on valley...that is where my car is, you will see it... :loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Wow. What an unfortunate and untimely accident. I mean, you just got rid of one Sentra to get an SE-R, loaded with mods, and then... BOOM! No pics of the car before the accident (broken camera)? Yes, very unfortunate and untimely indeed! ... :bs:


what does not having a camera have to do with anything? he got in an accident............whats bull shit about that?

sorry to hear what happend that sucks alot.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> if you think that i am lying, then come down to the junkyard on valley...that is where my car is, you will see it... :loser:


 Now-Now, no need to throw a tentrum. I merely made an observation. Besides, wouldn't it be more convenient of you to take pictures and post them for everybody else to see? I'm sure the other posters would like to see what your loaded SE-R looks like now that it was completely totaled by some street racers only days after you got it.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Now-Now, no need to throw a tentrum. I merely made an observation. Besides, wouldn't it be more convenient of you to take pictures and post them for everybody else to see? I'm sure the other posters would like to see what your loaded SE-R looks like now that it was completely totaled by some street racers only days after you got it.


dawg, i dont have a camera, and it wasnt loaded, it had headers, whoopy, and some carbon fiber shit on it, but doesnt mean fully loaded... :loser:


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Wow. What an unfortunate and untimely accident. I mean, you just got rid of one Sentra to get an SE-R, loaded with mods, and then... BOOM! No pics of the car before the accident (broken camera)? Yes, very unfortunate and untimely indeed!


My thoughts exactly. lol


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> My thoughts exactly. lol


MR. CRAYOLA box over talkin smack about my car... rather not have a 200sx than drive his , oh yea, real funny signature... :lame:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't we have one thread without people becoming internet warriors? Grow up people...

Worthless thread closed.


----------

